# Showlines Breeders in Midwest (IL, WI, IN, MI, MO) [thread closed due to age]



## KTFA

In doing my research thus far (and there's been a lot of it!) I think I'm looking more along the "showlines," end. 

I want one who is a little more calm and laid back. I want a GSD for a companion. To me, that means taking him/her out everyday on walks, runs, hikes, adventures. I will absolutely be enrolling the dog in basic obedience classes, and plan to continue to do obedience with him/her. I want an intelligent, well-socialized dog and am willing to do the work for that. 

Can anyone recommend good breeders in the Midwest for this? I guess it sounds like "American Show Lines" is what I want... but I'm not certain.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## KTFA

*Showlines Breeders in Midwest (IL, WI, IN, MI, MO)*

*I just posted this in the "Choosing a Puppy" section" but felt it was more appropriate here.*

In doing my research thus far (and there's been a lot of it!) I think I'm looking more along the "showlines," end.

I want one who is a little more calm and laid back. I want a GSD for a companion. To me, that means taking him/her out everyday on walks, runs, hikes, adventures. I will absolutely be enrolling the dog in basic obedience classes, and plan to continue to do obedience with him/her. I want an intelligent, well-socialized dog and am willing to do the work for that.

Can anyone recommend good breeders in the Midwest for this? I guess it sounds like "American Show Lines" is what I want... but I'm not certain.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## katieliz

gosh, there aren't alot of american showlines people here. i will pm you later this evening with some thoughts.


----------



## BlackGSD

This:











or this:


----------



## WiscTiger

Are you really set on a pup. Today I just posted two dogs in Bowling Green, KY that are in need of Rescue, both of the dogs are very nice looking.

Transport can be arranged....


----------



## Andaka

If you want American Showlines then look at German Shepherd Dog Club of America website for breeders in your area. For German Showlines I would suggest Mittlewest .


----------



## DianaM

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=965229&page=1

Posted here as well.


----------



## Liesje

German showlines....

Team Huerta Hof (Illinois)

Haus Miller (Wisconsin)

Alta-Tollhaus (Michigan)


----------



## KC_Pike

Mittelwest, got my pup from there and couldnt be happier.


----------



## vcroft0313

I'm gonna suggest just getting a good working line instead of American show line. You don't have to get the most high drive dog in the litter, but I think you will do better as far as balance, predictability, and all around good family dog. Or, definitely if you want show line, look on the German side. I'm not trying to start a debate on German vs American obviously, but as someone who does American show and the German sport side of things, that's just my opinion, albeit not expert by any means.


----------



## KTFA

Well, my only lean toward an American Showline was because I had read they had the least drive and were more calm. I actually like the look of the working lines more. I'd be happy with ANY clear-headed, intelligent, dog. I know that takes training and socialization by me, as well, but as I've come to understand it on this board, it also goes along with good breeding. I'd certainly need a breeder to help choose the dog for me; and therefore want a responsible breeder who will take my requests into consideration when helping me out. 

I am open to rescue and have looked online, at least, at the german shepherd rescue in Illinois and St. Louis, too. I haven't pulled the trigger, yet, on any decision... and won't until I really do my research and figure out what I want. 

I appreciate everyone's input thus far on the thread and through PM. I'd be happy consider working line dogs/breeders, as well, if you thought a "lower drive" pup could be a good fit given what I said in my initial post. Thanks!


----------



## KTFA

Well, my only lean toward an American Showline was because I had read they had the least drive and were more calm. I actually like the look of the working lines more. I'd be happy with ANY clear-headed, intelligent, dog. I know that takes training and socialization by me, as well, but as I've come to understand it on this board, it also goes along with good breeding. I'd certainly need a breeder to help choose the dog for me; and therefore want a responsible breeder who will take my requests into consideration when helping me out. 

I am open to rescue and have looked online, at least, at the german shepherd rescue in Illinois and St. Louis, too. I haven't pulled the trigger, yet, on any decision... and won't until I really do my research and figure out what I want. I would be a first time GSD owner - though dog saavy and a confident leader, I believe - and supposed a working line might be "too much" for my first experience. I'm certainly open to all suggestions! 

I appreciate everyone's input thus far on the thread and through PM. I'd be happy consider working line dogs/breeders, as well, if you thought a "lower drive" pup could be a good fit given what I said in my initial post. Thanks!


----------



## Xeph

Kenlyn has some nice American and German showlines 

They're tough on temperaments and I'd trust Kent to pick a nice sound dog for me.


----------



## Cooper&me

kOBLISTRAUM IN wi
i THINK THE BREEDERS NAME IS vERN kUBIK. nO WEBSITE BUT MY BROTHER AND TWO PEOPLE IN MY herding have her dogs. A little angular for my taste but the best temperments.


----------



## Xeph

Kubistraum is what you mean, Michelle


----------



## Elaine

I am very familiar with the Kubistraum dogs and would highly recommend you keep looking.


----------



## Andaka

> Quote:Kenlyn has some nice American and German showlines
> 
> They're tough on temperaments and I'd trust Kent to pick a nice sound dog for me.


I wouldn't.


----------



## Cooper&me

I would like to know why red flags on Kubistraum? I have a SUPER SUPER good friend that wants american showline, laid back nonaggressive. The three Kubistraum dogs seem to fit excellent but I really only know a lot about one. I do see the name in conformation ring and my brother is herding his Kubistraum male.

This is a great friend so I would be mortified to steer her wrong.


----------



## jimmym1981

if price doesnt matter, i would pick none other than Julie Martinez at Mittelwest kennels. Every show dog that she has is phenominal!!! I know many ppl who have gotten dogs from her and they are supurb!!!


----------



## Jason_Sidener

I am in IL and was recently accused of having showlines









http://www.vonsidener.com


----------



## chruby

Sending you a pm.


----------



## heikecm

How much is a puppy from Mittlewest?


----------



## wolfstraum

For showlines, you can look into Drachefeld in Kentucky, and Kirchenwald in Pittsburgh - bit further away, but the price difference will make up the travel or shipping costs

Lee


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumFor showlines, you can look into Drachefeld in Kentucky, and Kirchenwald in Pittsburgh - bit further away, but the price difference will make up the travel or shipping costs
> 
> Lee


Or Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan (who now has two litters by VA3 Gorbi vom Kirchenwald).


----------



## luvsables

> Originally Posted By: jimmym1981if price doesnt matter, i would pick none other than Julie Martinez at Mittelwest kennels. Every show dog that she has is phenominal!!! I know many ppl who have gotten dogs from her and they are supurb!!!


Sorry to burst your bubble but not every show dog she has is "phenominal or superb" far from it.


----------



## luvsables

> Originally Posted By: ClaudiaHow much is a puppy from Mittlewest?


2500.00 and up. I am sure you might get a tiny discount for a pup with a fault.


----------



## jeng0304

Andaka said:


> I wouldn't.


I know this is a super old thread...but why wouldn't your recommend a dog from kent?


----------



## Andaka

You can PM me and ask.


----------



## jeng0304

Andaka said:


> You can PM me and ask.


Ok, just did. 

Some forums that I'm on don't use PM as much so that I'm not used to them as much as just posting on the thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## horsegirl

Andaka said:


> I wouldn't.


I would! , been around Kent several times, He himself has some nice dogs, you cannot look at just the dogs he show , those are not his.


----------



## Andaka

I have known Kent for 20+ years. He has handled dogs for me, and always treated me well as a client. But I still wouldn't buy a dog from him.


----------



## kelso

This is just a repost that I made some months back when someone was looking around the MO area...know of two across state line in KS
PM me if you would like any more info, or go to the sites if interested

Best of luck on your journey!


"I do not know of any in MO.

There are 2 clubs I know of in KS.

Whirling Thunder, breeder showlines/workinglines, Lida is awesome, Russ Osburn is the Trainer for the club and is amazing as well. 
Our Kelso is a pup from his dog that passed a few years ago now (Bronko vom Twiehauser Eck)
Dog Training Service Kansas Obedience Trainer

Weberhaus is in Edgerton, KS, breeder of working lines
WeberHaus German Shepherds
They are part of Tornado Alley Schutzhund Club I believe
Welcome to Tornado Alley "


----------



## horsegirl

Andaka said:


> I have known Kent for 20+ years. He has handled dogs for me, and always treated me well as a client. But I still wouldn't buy a dog from him.


thats what I love about America, we all get to make our own choices based on our experiences. I own dogs from Liz, show with her and Kent , I would trust Kent to pick out a great dog for me, weather one bred by him or someone else. Although I am partial to Oscar progeny, hence I have an Oscar son and daughter. To the OP, I have two amline gsd's , they fit very well in my lifestyle. As with all "brands" of GSD need to find the right breeder and temperament for you.


----------



## smsmith50

Super old thread, I know, but in case someone looking for a dog is interested, I got a pup from Kent last spring and couldn't be happier with her looks, personality, intelligence and drive.


----------



## madis

I know this is old but we are adopting from vom haus Wikert located in Houston Missouri. Our pickup date is 1/11/14 the site is www.stoneycreekfarm3.com We actually made the road trip from Dallas a few weeks ago to check out the house and all of the dogs in her program. She runs a tight ship and I am very pleased with her dogs' temperament. Not sure if you are still looking, but she is worth a look 






at 3 weeks when we visited


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

